# Cleaning Nato Straps



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Hi All was wondering has anbody got a good way of cleaning NATO straps without wrecking them


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

PhilM said:


> Hi All was wondering has anbody got a good way of cleaning NATO straps without wrecking them
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I put mine in a sock then put it in the washing machine









Works OK for the type RLT sells, can't say if it will work for other makes.


----------



## r1ch (Feb 2, 2004)

Fasten around the top shelf of the dish washer. Works great. Iron thereafter while damp using a teatowel or similar as a barrier. Press strap under iron, hold buckle end and pull it out while pressing down. Straightens strap and removes creases. Don't forget to superglue around the hole you fasten it on to prevent the hole enlarging.

Shazam!.. New strap


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Put one thru the washing machine in a bag just yesterday... came out as new...


----------



## hakim (Sep 13, 2004)

You mean you actually wash those things?









I thought the stinkier the better. Vintage sort of....


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

hakim said:


> You mean you actually wash those things?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Like my underware.


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Cheers guys for the advice. Looks like it will be going in with my next set of washing. Now which one whites or colour's


----------



## pda4live (May 6, 2005)

I did not really washing it, just dip it in the mild detergent leave it soaking for a while then rub the strap by hand , hang dry.

Put it in to a washing machine?









You might wreck it for sure...good luck!


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Forgot to mention the wash I put my strap thru was a cold wash... heat will wreck it for sure Id have thought....


----------



## USEDMODEL (Mar 26, 2005)

Tried and trusted method

Wash under hot water and using using shampoo scrub the strap lengthways and then across the strap so that you clean the grain of the strap.

Rinse in very hot water.

Holding the strap at the buckle end, wipe down the strap with a towel, with the strap pinched between two fingers.

Put the watch back on the strap and dry it on your wrist.

The fold over will then stay in place after it is dry.















USE Vosene shampoo and you will never get dandruff on your arm hair
















Washing in a machine with any detergent may cause irritation of the skin, especially if the strap is not rinsed off properly in the wash.

Any fraying on the sides of the strap can be resealed by running a lighter flame up the side of the watch strap about 1cm away..........if you smell burning you are too close to the nylon.

USED this method for years........never failed me yet

Roy


----------

